# Di2 hoods comfort?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

I read theyre really uncomfortable. Does anyone know why Shimano keeps changing shape of hoods?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

framesti said:


> I read theyre really uncomfortable. Does anyone know why Shimano keeps changing shape of hoods?


It is hard to say exactly why. My guesses:

Because some proportion of the riders say that the current generation is really uncomfortable.
To differentiate the new shifters from the old shifters, so that they can say that the new hoods are 17% more comfortable than the old ones. You should junk your old group-set and upgrade right away!
Because the other vendors redesigned their hoods and are perceived as being a better design.

My guess is (2). The reality is that different people have different size and shape hands. You only have to look at the range of glove sizes from XS to XXL to see this. It is unreasonable to expect one shape to be optimal for all. You have to try them to know how well they will work for you, or just chance it. I have big hands and DA-7800 works great for me, but I'm not particularly sensitive to such refinements anyway.


----------



## jwp75 (Aug 9, 2006)

I prefer Campy's ergonomics, but with that said. The Di2 levers IMHO is nicer that the 7900 levers because they are narrower.


----------

